# Pelican Island Bridge Sunday



## XRaheemX (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm looking for a fishing partner to join on the boat sometime Sunday for fishing under Pelican Island bridge. 

Will be looking for slots and bulls.

I have a 16' Flat Bottom Jon Boat and I could only find two crab last night for bait, but will be stopping in Galveston for whatever else we want to take. 

Let me know if you're interested.


----------

